# Tires/Wheels



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Just ordered a new ranger and was looking for a good deal on tires and wheels. Any suggestions?


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Nobody's found a good deal on wheels and tires?


----------



## bowpete (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a set of 28" 589's and take off black aluminum wheels off a cam am. Call or text me 409 656 5191 and I will send pics. Pete


----------



## bowpete (Jul 14, 2012)

I Still have the Titan 589's and brand new black aluminum wheels available. $300.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Found some on ebay.


----------

